# Cheese Sauce/Fondue In Hot Holding Table



## cjdallau (May 14, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I own a catering company and I'm trying to perfect a fondue-like cheese sauce that can sit in a hot holding table. I make a great cheddar fondue but it always thickens after about a half hour and I have to constantly doctor it to maintain consistency. Anyone have any tips on how to keep my cheese sauce creamy for a long period of time on heat? I'd rather not use processed cheese...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

That is just the nature of the beast.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Spread your batch between multiple containers and instead of fixing it just switch it out.

This way the guests get the awesomeness of this great fondue of yours and not a watered down version.

Plus you are saving them (and yourself) from a potential exposure to food held overlong in the danger zone.

mimi


----------

